# Here me out, I may be an INFP



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

misfortuneteller said:


> you posted that weeks ago...
> 
> 
> I've known my type since I was in my teens, it's not rocket science.
> ...


I know, I know. But I've been attempting to be honest with myself ever since then. I'm being honest now, it would only hurt me to lie.

Do I need to make a vow that I won't lie? 

Anyway, I'm not exactly happy about being an xNFP in general, I'd have rather been an xNFJ. 

What exactly do you want from me?

Edit: Okay, here:

_I solemnly swear I will not lie, and have not lied in the past few weeks. If you catch me lying ever again, you have the right to steal my soul, my mind, and whatever else you need._

Happy?


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

misfortuneteller said:


> you posted that weeks ago...
> 
> 
> I've known my type since I was in my teens, it's not rocket science.
> ...


Te, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

misfortuneteller said:


> you posted that weeks ago...
> 
> 
> I've known my type since I was in my teens, it's not rocket science.
> ...


For the most part, the people participating in this thread also participated in her first few threads.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Schizoid said:


> I am still leaning toward ENFP as your type. roud:
> 
> I don't think Fi is your dominant function, and you also seemed to Ne a lot more than me. :wink: If I didn't mistype myself, I should be an INFP, and as an Fi dominant, my life revolves around my Fi values.
> 
> ...


The thing is, I completely agree with all of that.

I have very strong values, and I'm somewhat stubborn with them. I really desire to stay true to myself, but then- everyone in my family wants me to be differently. I'm very self critical, and I've actually done the blaming thing before when I did badly on an exam. I also spend the mass majority of my life in my head or trying to figure out "who the hell am I? Why am I here for?" It's why I want to know my MBTI type so much.

But, then again, what do I know?


----------



## misfortuneteller (Apr 4, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Do I need to make a vow that I won't lie?
> 
> What exactly do you want from me?


I don't want anything from you... I was just informing them that it might have been a lost cause.


----------



## misfortuneteller (Apr 4, 2015)

angelcat said:


> Te, ladies and gentlemen.


I'm an inferior Te user.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

misfortuneteller said:


> I don't want anything from you... I was just informing them that it might have been a lost cause.


Not when the last few weeks I've been honest, and that they all know that I have been like that in the past, and that I promise I would not do it again, etc etc. 

They all know what happened, there is no need to tell them about it. And no, I am not a lost cause. If I was, I would not have gotten this far.

Thank you for the concern on their behalf, however.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

I really would like to not fight if it is preventable. I wanted this to be a nice, calm, happy thread.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

misfortuneteller said:


> I'm an inferior Te user.


I know that. That was my point.


----------



## misfortuneteller (Apr 4, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Not when the last few weeks I've been honest, and that they all know that I have been like that in the past, and that I promise I would not do it again, etc etc.


I haven't been keeping tabs on what you have been doing in the last few weeks.



> They all know what happened, there is no need to tell them about it. And no, I am not a lost cause. If I was, I would not have gotten this far.


I didn't say that you were a lost cause, you're getting defensive over something so minuscule.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

misfortuneteller said:


> I haven't been keeping tabs on what you have been doing in the last few weeks.
> 
> 
> I didn't say that you were a lost cause, you're getting defensive over something so minuscule.


I'm sorry, my feelings are very easily hurt. I apologize for this.

Alright, we've gotten this settled. Let's go back to what we were doing before, alright?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Can we get back on task, please?


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Thank you for your input.
> 
> I was wondering, as you are an ISFP, could you possibly explain to me a bit of how you experience your inferior Te? It may come out slightly different due to you using the Se/Ni axis, however inferior Te is inferior Te after all.


I wish I could enlighten you, but I'm in doubt myself. I definitely have trouble being productive and using my time wisely, but I have the annoying habit of doubting myself every second of the day. I just cannot come to a conclusion as to what would be the perfect type, since nothing fits perfectly. I find holes everywhere.

I'm starting to feel like this whole typing business leads nowhere. After so much time and effort, all that remains is doubt and for what reason? I'm more aware of the differences in people, sure, but apart from meeting nice people on the forum this whole endeavour has been a huge time sink.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Ninjaws said:


> I wish I could enlighten you, but I'm in doubt myself. I definitely have trouble being productive and using my time wisely, but I have the annoying habit of doubting myself every second of the day. I just cannot come to a conclusion as to what would be the perfect type, since nothing fits perfectly. I find holes everywhere.
> 
> I'm starting to feel like this whole typing business leads nowhere. After so much time and effort, all that remains is doubt and for what reason? I'm more aware of the differences in people, sure, but apart from meeting nice people on the forum this whole endeavour has been a huge time sink.


I agree...sometimes I wonder if there is even a point to this.

Oh well...


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

@TelepathicGoose


This post below is written by an ENFP, she is describing the differences between herself and an INFP friend of hers:




> I only have one female INFP acquaintance in my circle of friends. I have noticed a lot of differences between myself and her. My thinking function is very well developed, some of the differences maybe due to that.
> 
> Maybe curiousjane can contribute a little more to this, as my statements come from observation of a sole INFP. Maybe enfpchick might say something too, from what I understand her feeling function is much better developed than mine.
> 
> ...



Hope this info above would aid you in finding your type! roud:


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

Hopefully this will help.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

misfortuneteller said:


> you posted that weeks ago...
> 
> 
> I've known my type since I was in my teens, it's not rocket science.
> ...


Unnecessary. 
@TelepathicGoose, I don't know, I used to really think you were ENFP but I'm starting to change my mind and INFP seems equally or not more likely. Your description of Te sounded more inferior than your description of Si as well. I don't have any valuable insights, but at this moment if the typing gods made me choose, and I would be thrown into a pit of doom if I were wrong, I would guess INFP. For the most part I'm not sure though.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Schizoid said:


> @TelepathicGoose
> 
> 
> This post below is written by an ENFP, she is describing the differences between herself and an INFP friend of hers:
> ...


The INFP seem closer to me.... My judgements, how I feel about someone, everything is just so extremely subjective and based off my mood at the time. I'm also very idealistic, and I tend to like the same person for ages, just because they fit my ideals. They could treat me like shit, but for some reason I cannot let go. There are other things too, but I'm too lazy to add them all in.

But, what do you think?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Oswin said:


> Unnecessary.
> 
> @TelepathicGoose, I don't know, I used to really think you were ENFP but I'm starting to change my mind and INFP seems equally or not more likely. Your description of Te sounded more inferior than your description of Si as well. I don't have any valuable insights, but at this moment if the typing gods made me choose, and I would be thrown into a pit of doom if I were wrong, I would guess INFP. For the most part I'm not sure though.


The pit of doom? Hmm, how interesting.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Personally, I viciously hate retrospecting although I've been doing it lately and I think it did me good after all. I _always_ find future to be better than anything before. I _do_ wish to change some past stuff but only so it could better my future. I do not think about those "regrets" for a more than a few minutes at best and usually they come up only when I am in a stressed state of mind. I can cope with loneliness very well but I think this skill is a side effect of many years of depression/anxiety and hermit lifestyle I've led. Before that I used to claw the walls if I had no company for a day. For more obvious E part, I do genuinely get energized by people and ideas. Sometimes (often) it feels like vampirism because I can see introverted friends around me slowly running out of batteries while I feel like I can keep on going forever. Until I am alone in my flat again and get a massive adrenaline crash. After that energy can be brought up by messaging everyone about my day while web-surfing through like 50 pages at once. I feel like I am kind of an extreme case, though.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

SiFan said:


> ....
> 
> Hi, Miss TelepathicGoose!
> 
> ...


Oh, thank you, but I'm not an INFJ. Thank you for your input, however.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> Second table seems to reflect the same.


How odd, I've found most INFPs to be either type 4s, 1s, or a 3 or 5 with a 4 fix. Weird.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> It's hard to explain.
> 
> 1.) Well, I get feeling, memories, meanings, from my impressions of things. Sometimes, and rather often, I get ideas, and because of how beautiful I find them, or maybe the meaning from behind the idea, they give me sentimental value. Sometimes I get them from other people, sometimes I get them from the things of the past, it depends. It can be happiness, love, hate, any feelings of value.
> 
> ...


Do you extrapolate everything, or specific things?



TelepathicGoose said:


> 3.) Love? Love is a bond between two people that is almost impossible to explain. It's an admiration, respect, but also a need to be with the person. It's...I can't really explain it. Well, basically, it is a beautiful emotional bond between two people that often flees the hands of fate.


Flees the hands of fate. That's beautiful. I like it.

Do you believe in fate?


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> How odd, I've found most INFPs to be either type 4s, 9s, 1s, or a 3 or 5 with a 4 fix. Weird.


Tables suggest 9, 4, 2 if my eyes aren't crossing over.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> Tables suggest 9, 4, 2 if my eyes aren't crossing over.


Well, I'm a 3w4. Possibly a 4w3, but I'm certain both 3 and 4 are in there.

Interesting data, however. I wonder what we should make of it.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

hoopla said:


> Do you extrapolate everything, or specific things?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Fate? In a sense, yes. I believe we're all interconnected, and that one aspect will affect another. So yes, I believe we all sort of have a fate.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Interesting data, however. I wonder what we should make of it.


There are people with a lot of time on their hands 

Also an internet sample won't reflect the average population and lots of other things.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

hoopla said:


> Do you extrapolate everything, or specific things?


Both. I tend to spend time on a certain subject and extrapolate it, get bored, then go on with another subject. I can get very obsessed with one thing for a while, then drop it cold when I find something I like better.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Sudden death of this thread.

Woo!


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I offer a little bit of my life energy.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Eh, I may as well contribute. 

The usual way I tell between these two is the difference between inferior Si, and inferior Te, so let's start there. :happy:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> I offer a little bit of my life energy.


Your life energy is much appreciated.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Eh, I may as well contribute.
> 
> The usual way I tell between these two is the difference between inferior Si, and inferior Te, so let's start there. :happy:


We already sort of decided that my Te seems inferior while my Si seems tertiary, but I mean I guess you can put your input in that too :kitteh:


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

All I did was take a break to dye my hair and it seems I missed a lot...


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> We already sort of decided that my Te seems inferior while my Si seems tertiary, but I mean I guess you can put your input in that too :kitteh:


Well, now I feel like an idiot for not reading past the OP, brilliant. :dry:

You don't seem like an ENFP with the rapid fire thinking, so I'm willing to cast my vote towards INFP, though a pretty healthy one, since I haven't seen you melt down yet. :laughing:


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Reading posts by xxFx types like









INFP for u from me. I'll go now cry over sudoku or disassemble the washing machine or something.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Well, now I feel like an idiot for not reading past the OP, brilliant. :dry:
> 
> You don't seem like an ENFP with the rapid fire thinking, so I'm willing to cast my vote towards INFP, though a pretty healthy one, since I haven't seen you melt down yet. :laughing:


I do have rapid thinking, though.  

Healthy? Me? You're funny


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> Reading posts by xxFx types like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me when you disassemble the washing machine, what things you find.


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

I offer my wise advice that you make a fantastic INFP or ENFP either way. 

And what truly matters is the heart within. c:

I don't feel comfortable inputting anything else with my lack of experience otherwise


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Curiphant said:


> I offer my wise advice that you make a fantastic INFP or ENFP either way.
> 
> And what truly matters is the heart within. c:
> 
> I don't feel comfortable inputting anything else with my lack of experience otherwise


Aww, thank you.










And that's alright, I understand.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

fair phantom said:


> Funky MBTI in Fiction â€” How Si Acts in all 4 Positions


I sort of relate to tertiary Si a lot. I can see inferior working too, but tertiary seems more...me, I believe.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

I have returned.

Bow to my glory.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Too blunt?! No such thing. :laughing:
> 
> Yeah, you seem like an INFP, I have this theory that inferior functions are something you're drawn to, but absolutely suck at. You don't seem to be that way with Si, therefore, INFP. :happy:


Thing that I'm drawn to but suck at? That would be Te. I _love _Te, but I can't do it for shit.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Thing that I'm drawn to but suck at? That would be Te. I _love _Te, but I can't do it for shit.


There we go, all set. :laughing:


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Greyhart said:


>


Oh Stan Lee, how you make every Marvel movie just that little bit better. :kitteh:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> There we go, all set. :laughing:


Yay.
@shinynotshiny @Oswin @alittlebear @Schizoid @LuchoIsLurking @Curiphant @fair phantom @Ninjaws @Greyhart @otherpeoplewhoIforgotprobably

I think I'm an INFP.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Yay.
> @shinynotshiny @Oswin @alittlebear @Schizoid @LuchoIsLurking @Curiphant @fair_phantom @Ninjaws @Greyhart @otherpeoplewhoIforgotprobably
> 
> I think I'm an INFP.


Aw, you didn't reference the title of the thread. :crying:


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Don't you dare. :angry:
> 
> Must.Find.My.Own.Type.Before.We.Derail.The.Thread.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Yay.
> @shinynotshiny @Oswin @alittlebear @Schizoid @LuchoIsLurking @Curiphant @fair_phantom @Ninjaws @Greyhart @otherpeoplewhoIforgotprobably
> 
> I think I'm an INFP.



Think? Or are you sure?


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

Well it didn't take 272 pages or two months that's an accomplishment!


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> Think? Or are you sure?


I am roughly 95% sure.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Curiphant said:


> Well it didn't take 272 pages or two months that's an accomplishment!


Swiggly swaggly swog

It's because I'm just that awesome, of course.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@shinynotshiny

DO YOU THINK INFP FITS. BECAUSE I TRUST YOU VERY MUCH SO TELL ME YOUR OPINION


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Euclid said:


>











making it work since when pegs and holes were invented


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Curiphant said:


> Well it didn't take 272 pages or two months that's an accomplishment!


U didn't see her other earlier threads. Also 2 more pages and my longest thread will be shorter than this. Yeaaaah!


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> U didn't see her other earlier threads. Also 2 more pages and my longest thread will be shorter than this. Yeaaaah!


Yay. I feel sooooo popular.

:dry:

Why do my threads always do this to me?


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> @_shinynotshiny_
> 
> DO YOU THINK INFP FITS. BECAUSE I TRUST YOU VERY MUCH SO TELL ME YOUR OPINION


It fits!

I was thinking back to your talk about love and wanting to make a difference and how you even have a career in mind (or a possible field, anyway) and how looking for love is very important to you.

Yeah, it fits, INFP yourself for the world to see.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> I forget to eat at times when I'm busy or sad, or whenever my inner xSTJ comes out. I'm thin myself, so I can relate.
> 
> However, I don't think Si necessarily accounts for weight. My ESFJ mother is slightly overweight, and her Si is very obvious.


I don't think it's Si. I have Si up to the ears and I'm quite overweight; I'm sure I've never 'forgotten' to eat. If I am not eating, it is a result of willpower and willpower alone.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> It fits!
> 
> I was thinking back to your talk about love and wanting to make a difference and how you even have a career in mind (or a possible field, anyway) and how looking for love is very important to you.
> 
> Yeah, it fits, INFP yourself for the world to see.


I have been approved by the God Shiny Queen.

I now am fully sure of my type. :kitteh:


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Oswin said:


> I don't think it's Si. I have Si up to the ears and I'm quite overweight; I'm sure I've never 'forgotten' to eat. If I am not eating, it is a result of willpower and willpower alone.


You are correct on this.

I am unsure as to why people kept associating Si with weight, in general functions are not indicative of weight at all. The only personality study that would even remotely affect physical appearance is enneagram, and that not even much so.


----------

